
Icebergs off Miami? Troughs plowed in the sea floor are iceberg traces - DrScump
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014/10/icebergs-miami
======
DrScump
Author interviewed on the John Batchelor Show:

[https://audioboom.com/posts/4535847-iceberg-coast-frozen-
met...](https://audioboom.com/posts/4535847-iceberg-coast-frozen-methane-
bubbles-awaken-sidperkins-science?playlist_direction=forward&t=0)

